# Pigeon That Bites



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Our pet pigeon Tooter, who we rescued from being shot last April has adopted us sometime back after he was able to fly, but choose not to leave!He thinks he is a parrot and usually likes to roost on my head or shoulders.In the morning he is usually "fiesty" until we feed him in his cage and tends to peck and bite. After that he is let out of his cage for moments of flight exercise, but occasionally will get in a biting mood.Can this be broken? Any advise on how to keep him from biting?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I suspect Arty is correct in that you could invest a lot of time and patience and eventually train the bird not to bite. However, it could be the biting is a type of game for the bird, could be he is trying to defend his territory, could be he is trying to "drive" you to the nest if he views you as his mate. My aged Traveler is a fierce biter, and he does it to let me know that I have invaded his private space and that he doesn't like it one bit. The bites can be a bit annoying while trying to do your slave labor and clean and feed, but they really don't hurt or do any harm.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi -

I currently have a load of 'battle scars' from 'fighting' with a big fantail, who won decisively 

We have a real mix: a couple who are totally human-friendly probably because they were rescued as youngsters and have a bond with both us and other pigeons, some who will just back away rather than attack, another one who will lunge fiercely if I put a hand near him in his box, many who are simply neutral but will wingslap if pushed.

They are all little individuals, and it is natural for pigeons with a bold attitude to just repel anything they see as an invasion - or even get in first. 

I still believe that pigeons don't necessarily see humans as a complete item, and may have no problem with a face which they recognize, yet see the hand as something separate and threatening.

John


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with Arty a few wing slaps and nips hardly register on a pain scale. I've got a little Bantam Rooster here named Berney that can make you forget all about any onery pigeon


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

It's natural for animals to bite, including pigeons. Don't get angry with it get used to it. They know who you are so think of it as a love bite..

BillC


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I got use to it! Kippy can land on me when she wants to but if I approach her and she's cranky watch out. I think it is a territorial thing but I also think she likes to play. I have a shelf in the cage and she will run after my hand. Those little legs running it's just too funny.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for bringing up this topic. 
Sometimes, I really get annoyed by Peeper who bites really hard. Angel started doing this too. Actually all of my six pigeons bite me when I try to clean their shelves, but none as hard as Peeper and Angel. It actually hurts and bleeds sometimes.
Peeper is the last one to get fed and cleaned up, and I had a thought once or twice to just skip the routine altogether. It was just a thought, I still love him no matter what he does.

I guess as the other members said, it's a pigeon thing, it's a play thing, or just self defense. Whatever it is we will never know what they are thinking, but I asume they have a good reason for doing it.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*about my biting pigeon*

Thanks to all who have relplied about my bird with the sometimes bad attitude. The occasional biting does not really bother my wife or I, IT IS ACTUALLY SOMETIMES FUNNY! But it sometimes worrys me when the grankids are around, and my 7 and 3 year old grandsons pretty much live here(THEY LIVE NEXT DOOR!) Tooter has occasionally bit the older one ,but it does not seem to bother him.He still puts his arm out and commands "arm Tooter,Arm!" and he usually responds.When the 3 year old does this, Tooter will not come down to him which is fine with me for now, I just worry about them getting bit sometimes.His out of the cage flights are supervised especially when they are around.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Tooter should go to bird school !!*



vdog505 said:


> Our pet pigeon Tooter, who we rescued from being shot last April has adopted us sometime back after he was able to fly, but choose not to leave!He thinks he is a parrot and usually likes to roost on my head or shoulders.In the morning he is usually "fiesty" until we feed him in his cage and tends to peck and bite. After that he is let out of his cage for moments of flight exercise, but occasionally will get in a biting mood.Can this be broken? Any advise on how to keep him from biting?


 I have a pigeon in my loft who I loveingly refer to as "Mister Peanut." He will peck me when I enter the loft. Now I thought this was bad behavoir till I realized that I had inadvertainly trained him to do this. He became very aggressive when I took out, you guessed it, peanuts. I ended up giving him more. He would hop on my shoulder and pop me in the head, on the ear, on the elbow, etc. as if to say...Hey Buddy !! Give me another peanut. So, his misbehavoir was really taught to him. He might scare a three year old, but I doubt if he could really hurt one. One thing is sure, he won a place in my heart, with those head pecks !!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Great stories everyone*

My "babies" seem to be pretty aggressive and will bite as well while on their perches. I think it's a territorial thing for sure. As well I do believe like John mentioned that pigeons don't seem to understand that our hands are part of our body. They know our faces but our hands seem to be separate entities to be attacked. I also agree that perhaps some of us might actually feed into this behaviour with our birds. I see it as a game with them sometimes, perhaps it is for them too. However I might be reinforcing this behaviour as well by giving them treats and feeding them afterwards. In any case, they are funny when they are being assertive.  I could relate to many of your stories. LOL


----------

